# Grasshopper mice



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Are these commonly avaliable in the pet trade? Apparantly my friend can get hold of some but I can't find anything on husbandry.










I know they're aggressive rodents and are carnivorous (eatings locust, crickets, earthworms, scorpions) but will also eat hamster/gerbil seed mixes.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Have sent you a PM : victory:


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I would may be interested in these if there are any available.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Is anyone else keeping/breeding/selling these? I would be very interested, PM's welcome!


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

I phoned him up (America, so will cost a fortune...) and he hasn't got any yet because he isn't sure on the import laws for these. He usually gets what he wants though, but he didn't go over especially for these guys.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They would need the normal 6 months of quarentine...


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Just a thought but TSKA exotics may be able to help you source some out.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Blimey! I had assumed they were already here... Well good luck to him, hope it all goes well and he is able to sort out all the paperwork and so on.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah there will be a quarantine period no doubt. 

If he does get them over and none of them die from the stress a breeding program will be set up. I really don't know what his plans are but I'll have my own place in six months and I'll buy a pair from him and attempt breeding.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I wish you every success with that - and I'd love to hear if you ever have any UK CB available...:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's it really worth the stress to such a small animal? I think it's kinda worrying that you are more interested in getting some than the stress involved for them if they are put in quarentine. And how long is their lifespan? Would they be a breedable age after the 6 months?


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

That would be true of any non-native species... I should have thought that the stress would be much greater for more intelligent animals such as hedgehogs and sugar gliders :whistling2: All of the 'exotic' species currently UK captive bred had to get here originally!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

jerboa said:


> That would be true of any non-native species... I should have thought that the stress would be much greater for more intelligent animals such as hedgehogs and sugar gliders :whistling2: All of the 'exotic' species currently UK captive bred had to get here originally!


Generally speaking though these animals should live longer than a mouse should they not? Is it worth importing them if after the six months quarantine they're to old to breed or classed as an OAP? Fair enough if you want to get a breeding group established and they don't reach sexual maturity until the six month plus mark, I suppose. But do they? Or are they halfway through their life span then?

I know nothing about the species in question, i'm genuinley intrigued.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

What if they bred whilst in quarantine? What are the rules on babies born over here but in quarantine? 

Again thats a genuine question as I have no idea what the answer would be... Interested to find out though...


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

jerboa said:


> What if they bred whilst in quarantine? What are the rules on babies born over here but in quarantine?
> 
> Again thats a genuine question as I have no idea what the answer would be... Interested to find out though...


If I remember correctly, these animals have a 3 week gestation period, and if thats true that would be popping babies out every 3 weeks and therefore have alot of over and in bred kits. I was just thinking - what if they were to be mated just before going into the quarentine but they would still have to be seperated which I dont think is allowed due to the spread of disease.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Well of course we care about the welfare of them. Because they are so new to the pet trade if any overwhelming stress is exhibited then he simply won't keep them and quickly release them where found. Some animals just will not survive in captivity and most people who gather animals aren't selfish. I know some are and keep WC animals in terrible transport conditions.

If they are moderate to the capture, the sexing is not difficult with rodents. Males and females will not be kept together in quarantine unless necessary. He will know more about that then me. For example most male rodents (gerbils, rats) may not be too happy having other males with them, but more than likely these will be from the same litter and are a social group from the same area. Therefore no offspring would be produced.

I'm sure he does the proper precautions but really I don't know how it works.

Like Jerboa says, all captive animals, including your little hamster (cute btw), lived in the wild at some point.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Tristan said:


> Like Jerboa says, all captive animals, including your little hamster (cute btw), lived in the wild at some point.



Who's little hamster? Looking through the thread there's only me and Jen with small animal piccys. Mine is a rat and I think Jen's is a glider?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup... Mine's a glider 

I understand what you are saying... I just misunderstood your previous post, Tristan. But at what age should grasshopper mice be bred from? Maybe look into getting some from Europe (if there are any available), as they don't need to go through quarentine then.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Who's little hamster? Looking through the thread there's only me and Jen with small animal piccys. Mine is a rat and I think Jen's is a glider?


At a quick glance your avatar looked like a hamster. It doesn't matter.

I'll update when I know what's going on.


----------



## elijah (Mar 13, 2009)

Please pm me if you get some because i wouldnt mind some my self


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

All mammals, unless they have a pet passport have to go into quarantine to enter Britain.
cheers arthur.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Rodents don't need to go through quarentine if they are coming from Europe. If coming from the US, they do.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

arthur cooke said:


> All mammals, unless they have a pet passport have to go into quarantine to enter Britain.
> cheers arthur.


Lagomorphs do not need q'tine either

and certain mammals do not need quarantine if they are brought in under BALAI 

Insectivores, such as pygmy hedgehogs, and Marsupials, such as Sugar Gliders.. are amongst two that can be brought in this way. Armadillos would be another example.

Both Seller AND Buyer need to be BALAI registered in order for this to be legal.

N


----------

